# Couple pics & digi cam video from this morn



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I was driving around the local park trying to hear some gobblers and called a couple to the road from my car ands took a couple pics and a small video that you can hear them gobbling from...
Here are 2 links for the gobbles in 2 diff formats... the fist you can simply click and it will open in your meadia player the second one you can download it to your hard drive
http://www.catfishanglerssociety.com/movies/dblgobble.mpg

http://www.catfishanglerssociety.com/movies/dblgobble.avi

Here are a couple pics that I made larger because the 
gobblers were about 50 yards away...


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Now that is a nice morning drive.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Those were some short clips! The first one didn't have sound for me but the second one I heard either the turkey or you calling! Cool pics.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I showed Lil Rob them right off the camera yesterday...
Much better that way...
The camera only does something like 30 sec clips


----------

